# Turned Wooden Quartz Clock.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.Turned clock by velocipede228822, on Flickr

This is a piece of turning I did for a quartz clock.


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thats really nice :thumbup:


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Its great!! Did you make the other things too? at school I was never very good at woodwork, did you make them by hand or with a machine?


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

ian1 said:


> Its great!! Did you make the other things too? at school I was never very good at woodwork, did you make them by hand or with a machine?


Yes Ian, I made the other boxes etc, It keeps me out of trouble


----------

